# the beautiful life



## forrest074

Hello, I was hoping someone could help me translate "the beautiful life" and "life is beautiful" into any other language that it translates smoothly and shortly into. 

I am planning on getting one of the two phrases as a tattoo, but have yet to decide on the language so I'm definitely open to suggestions...I just want it to flow & look nice! 

Thank you, Britt


----------



## dn88

Hi, in Polish:

the beautiful life_ - (to) piękne życie

_life is beautiful _- życie jest piękne

_dn88


----------



## Outsider

In Portuguese,

the beautiful life: _a bela vida_.
life is beautiful: _a vida é bela_.

In Italian, 

there's a famous film called _La dolce vita_, literally "the sweet life".
there's another well known film called _La vita è bella_, "life is beautiful".


----------



## Kael

Latin:


Beautiful life = Pulchram Vitam

Life is beautiful = Vita pulchram est


----------



## Chazzwozzer

*Turkish:* 
beautiful life: *güzel hayat*
life is beautiful: *hayat güzeldir*


----------



## deine

Lithuanian:

Beautiful life  - Gražus gyvenimas

Life is beautiful - Gyvenimas yra gražus


----------



## diamania

*dutch:*
"the beautiful life" = "Het mooie leven"
and "life is beautiful"="" Het leven is mooi."


----------



## RiRiRi

In Russian:

Beautiful life = красивая жизнь

Life is beautiful = жизнь прекрасна

Different words for "beautiful" (красивая and прекрасна) sound better for me in these cases.


----------



## Kurdistanish

Kurdish​ 
jiyana/jîna pirrbedew : beautifull life 
jiyan/jîn pirrbedew e : life is beautiful​ 
Persian
zendegi-ye zibâ : beautiful life
zendegi zibâst : life is beautiful
zendegi-ye qashang : beautiful life (informal)
zendegi qashang e : life is beautiful (informal)​


----------



## irene.acler

Outsider said:


> In Portuguese,
> 
> the beautiful life: _a bela vida_.
> life is beautiful: _a vida é bela_.
> 
> In Italian,
> 
> there's a famous film called _La dolce vita_, literally "the sweet life".
> there's another well known film called _La vita è bella_, "life is beautiful".


 

_Dolce_ (=sweet) is a little bit different from _bello/a_ (=beautiful). So there is the possibility to say _la bella vita_.


----------



## HKK

Kael said:


> Latin:
> 
> 
> Beautiful life = Pulchra*m* Vita*m*
> 
> Life is beautiful = Vita pulchra*m* est



 Why these accusatives?

ps: Standard Arabic
the beautiful life الحياة الجميلة al-Hayyaat al-jamiila
life is beautiful الحياة جميلة al-Hayyaa jamiila


----------



## krolaina

Spanish:

The beautiful life--> La vida bella/hermosa.
Life is beautiful--> La vida es bella/hermosa.


----------



## kanoe

into French : 
La Belle Vie (closer to : enjoying a "worry free" life)
La Vie est Belle (incidentally the title of several movies...)


----------



## doom9

Gujarati

આ ખૂબસૂરત જિંદગી
આ સુંદર જીવન્

This beautiful life


----------



## linguist786

doom9 said:


> Gujarati
> 
> આ ખૂબસૂરત જિંદગી
> આ સુંદર જીવન્
> 
> This beautiful life


જિંદગી ખૂબસૂરત છે = Life is beautiful


----------



## Kael

HKK said:


> Why these accusatives?



The accusative case refers to a direct object. 'Beautiful Life' isn't a sentence, nor is it the subject of a sentence. 

In the sentence 'Life is beautiful', life is in the nominative case because it is the subject of the sentence, while beautiful is in the accusative because it is a direct object (or telling what life is). The verb in the sentence is 'is'.


----------



## HKK

I have to disagree. The verb esse/to be doesn't require a direct object but a predicate, in the nominative.

Nomen papae Benedict*us *est.
Vita pulchr*a* est.

Also, while "the beautiful life" technically doesn't require a case because it has no function, I think it's more traditional to use the nominative than the accusative. It's done this way in vocabulary lists for example.
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=40334


----------



## tpettit

French

the beautiful life = la belle vie
life is beautiful = la vie est belle

Swedish

the beautiful life = vackert livet
life is beautiful = livet är vackert


----------



## DrWatson

tpettit said:


> Swedish
> 
> the beautiful life = det vackra livet
> life is beautiful = livet är vackert


Finnish:
 
the beautiful life = *kaunis elämä*
life is beautiful = *elämä on kaunis*

German:

the beautiful life = *das schöne Leben*
life is beautiful = *das Leben ist schön

*Estonian:

the beautiful life = *kaunis elu*
life is beautiful = *elu on kaunis*


----------



## elroy

For your benefit, HKK, a few improvements to your transliterations:





HKK said:


> the beautiful life الحياة الجميلة al-Hayaatu 'l-jamiila(tu)
> life is beautiful الحياة جميلة al-Hayaa(tu) jamiila(tun)


 The ي in حياة is not مشددة.
If you pronounce a "t" at the end of حياة, then you need to pronounce the inflection.  Otherwise it sounds Turkish or Persian.  
As you probably know, the "a" of the definite article is not pronounced when the preceding word ends with a vowel.


----------



## HKK

That makes two Arabic corrections today I was confusing it with Hayy, alive. Thanks, Elroy.


----------



## noncasper

Vietnamese:
The beautiful life:Cuộc đời tươi đẹp


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

In Catalan:

The beautiful life: La vida bella

Life is beautiful: La vida és maca/bella

This is, however, a very literal translation. I might express it differently according to the context 

Kisses from Catalonia


----------



## forrest074

Thank you all so much for the prompt responses! My favorite thus far would have to be the italian 'la bella vita' except I'm pretty sure Lindsay Lohan has that tattoo as well...so I might go for the 'la dolce vita'.

Thanks again


----------



## Woland

romanian: Viaţa este frumoasă


----------



## Outsider

Kael said:


> In the sentence 'Life is beautiful', life is in the nominative case because it is the subject of the sentence, while beautiful is in the accusative because it is a direct object (or telling what life is). The verb in the sentence is 'is'.


The verb "to be" is of a special kind called "copula". In Latin, copulas do not have objects; they have predicates, which normally appear in the nominative case.


----------



## kusurija

Czech: 
the beautiful life=krásný/nádherný život
Život je krásný/nádherný!


----------



## jana.bo99

Slovenian:  Lepo življenje

Croatian:    Lijep život


----------



## HistofEng

In Haitian-Creole -

The beautiful life: *bel vi-a*
Life is beautiful:  *vi-a bel*

A nice simple inversion


----------



## Nizo

Kael said:


> The accusative case refers to a direct object. 'Beautiful Life' isn't a sentence, nor is it the subject of a sentence.
> 
> In the sentence 'Life is beautiful', life is in the nominative case because it is the subject of the sentence, while beautiful is in the accusative because it is a direct object (or telling what life is). The verb in the sentence is 'is'.


 
I'm afraid this might be an error.  In no language that I'm familiar with is the verb "to be" followed by the accusative.  "To be/is" acts like an equals sign (=)...the words on either side should take the same case.


----------



## Nizo

In *Esperanto*:  

the beautiful life = _la bela vivo_
life is beautiful = _la vivo estas bela_


----------



## Maja

In Serbian:

life is beautiful - *život je lep*.


----------



## Lello4ever

Kael said:


> Latin:
> 
> 
> Beautiful life = Pulchram Vitam
> 
> Life is beautiful = Vita pulchram est


Sorry you're wrong. I study Latin and the correct phrases are

Pulchra vita
Vita pulchra est

No way you use accusative.


----------



## Mac_Linguist

In Macedonian:


The beautiful life — *Убавиот живот

*Life is beautiful — *Животот е убав*/*прекрасен* (the latter sounds better to me in this case, though both work)


----------



## Flaminius

*Japanese:*
美しい人生 (utsukushii jinsē)
literally "beautiful life"

Japanese do not have any morphological distinction of definite and indefinite nouns.


----------



## Litvinussius

Belarusian:
Прыгожае жыцьцё
Жыцьцё - гэта цудоўна


----------



## Lingvisten

Danish:
Et smukt liv
Livet er smukt


----------



## MarX

forrest074 said:


> Hello, I was hoping someone could help me translate "the beautiful life" and "life is beautiful" into any other language that it translates smoothly and shortly into.
> 
> I am planning on getting one of the two phrases as a tattoo, but have yet to decide on the language so I'm definitely open to suggestions...I just want it to flow & look nice!
> 
> Thank you, Britt


In Indonesian

the beautiful life
= *hidup yang indah*

life is beautiful
= *hidup ini indah* or *hidup itu indah*

HTH!


MarK


----------



## bb3ca201

in Gaelic / anns a’ Ghàidhlig
the beautiful life = a’ bheatha bhrèagha
life is beautiful = tha a’ bheatha brèagha


----------



## chriskardos

In Hungarian:
the beautiful life - a gyönyörű élet
life is beautiful - az élet gyönyörű


----------



## HKK

Nizo said:


> I'm afraid this might be an error.  In no language that I'm familiar with is the verb "to be" followed by the accusative.  "To be/is" acts like an equals sign (=)...the words on either side should take the same case.



On a side note: it is in Arabic 
كان مهندسًا Kaana muhandis_an. _He was an engineer.


----------



## ingmarweber

A fairly long list (including some audio files and the original script) of "Life is beautiful" in several languages can be found here:
ingmarweber.wordpress.com/2008/01/20/life-is-beautiful/


----------



## siziez

the beautiful life = ชีวิตที่สวยงาม
the life is beautiful = ชีวิตช่างงดงาม


----------



## NAYOUNG

In Korean 

Beautiful Life = 아름다운 인생 [A-rum-da-oon--in-seng]
Life is Beutiful = 인생은 아름다워 [in-seng-eun--a-rum-da-wo]

I really love Korean letters and pronounciations!


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:
-Η ζωή είναι ωραία (i zo*i i*ne or*e*a, _f._)
life is beautiful
-H ωραία ζωή (i or*e*a zo*i*, _f._)
the beautiful life (in Greek though, it does not sound natural, we prefer to give emphasis to its...sweetness->η γλυκιά ζωή-i ɣlic*a* zo*i*: the sweet life)
[ɣ] is a voiced velar fricative
[c] is a voiceless palatal plosive


----------



## Favara

Catalan:
Life is beautiful = _La vida és bella_.
The beautiful life = _La bella vida_. But, like the Greeks (like apmoy70 said), we usually refer to its "sweetness" -> _La dolça vida_.


----------



## RaLo18

Hebrew:
החיים יפים (_hakhayim yafim_) - life is beautiful.
החיים היפים (_hakhayim hayafim_) - the beautiful life.


----------

